# Thought you should know...



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Tom Boonen has split with his girlfriend. Better get in line early.


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

i'm not a girl
nor am i gay

but i'll be in line, boonen is a stud
hahahaha


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

terzo rene said:


> Tom Boonen has split with his girlfriend. Better get in line early.


Yummy! I'm there!!!

I think we should have a personalized banner like they do in PGF... the many faces of Tom Boonen.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Oooh! Sad. So Sad.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Oooh! Sad. So Sad.


Yes Il Sogno, I can see the tears streaking down your face now


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

wayneanneli said:


> Yes Il Sogno, I can see the tears streaking down your face now


Tom will need a sympathetic shoulder to cry on. Where do I get in line?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

You get in line right... right... hmm no idea...


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

My gift to the ladies lounge.
Had to overcome some h0mophobia but I endured.


----------



## *Dude* (Feb 26, 2004)

*You don't get in line*



il sogno said:


> Tom will need a sympathetic shoulder to cry on. Where do I get in line?



You don't settle for being in line...... CLAW your way to the front and fight like the Tornado does..... Come on, win this race for Tom.... :thumbsup: 


*Dude*


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

firstrax said:


> My gift to the ladies lounge.
> Had to overcome some h0mophobia but I endured.


I love you.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Does anyone have Tom's ex-girlfriends number?


----------

